# Looking for some plants



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Howdy, 

Yeah, I know its been a while, like almost 2 years. About this time two years ago a tank I had ordered months before finally arrived but my life was in a bit of a turmoil so it sat. And sat...and sat some more. Finally about 2 weeks ago I washed out all the dust, laid down the Amazoinia thats been sitting just as long, dusted off the filter and filled it with water. Now the Amazonia has bestowed a nice week tea color to the water. 

Anywho...I'm in search of some plants, not many and nothing big. This is a small ADA Medium tank, no CO2 and medium light. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What are you looking for? I'm about to get rid of some crypts.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Whelp I'll probably need to put this on hold again, started a small project on the car thats seen a bit of scope creep. A simple change, ha, now has it up on jackstands and in pieces again. 

I was almost back in...


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got lots of stem plants I trim once or twice a month. Just let me know when you need some and I'll bring them to the next club meeting.


----------

